# vineyard tools



## wzazdzez (Aug 18, 2011)

Does anyone have any suggestions or comments about the knives you use to pick grapes or the tools that strap the vines to the trelis


----------



## Rocky (Aug 18, 2011)

I have picked grapes and we did not use a knife. Rather, we used a very fine pair of clippers, much like pruning shears but much lighter and very sharp. I think these are available at wine supply houses. As for tying up the vines, there are a number of materials to use. You just need something that will weather well and not restrict the vine function in any way.


----------



## wzazdzez (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm looking for quick, and time efficient


----------



## Dougxox (Aug 19, 2011)

I've used these: http://midwestvineyardsupply.com/Pr...catid=87&cat=GrapeFork<sup>tm<sup>&Type=False

they work great, just garb the bunch and shove the Grapefork at the stem and it drops in your hand, no cramping from pruners and clippers. Also you can't get cut like with a knife. Blades are replaceable too.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 19, 2011)

Dougxox said:


> I've used these: http://midwestvineyardsupply.com/Pr...catid=87&cat=GrapeFork<sup>tm<sup>&Type=False
> 
> they work great, just garb the bunch and shove the Grapefork at the stem and it drops in your hand, no cramping from pruners and clippers. Also you can't get cut like with a knife. Blades are replaceable too.



That's what I use. They do work great - very easy to use. I would say it is quick and efficient.


----------

